# sendmail and sasl error



## atmosx (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello,

I installed dovecot and configured sendmail to use system's 'passwd' for authentication. In my logs though, I keep getting this error, which is somehow sendmail related and I don't know what it means or what to do to stop it:



> Jan 28 01:19:42 piseli sm-mta[3363]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
> Jan 28 01:22:45 piseli sm-mta[3402]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
> Jan 28 01:24:15 piseli sm-mta[3434]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
> Jan 28 01:27:12 piseli sm-mta[3550]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
> Jan 28 01:56:39 piseli sm-mta[4282]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql



This is from /var/log/debug. At /var/log/maillog I can't see much info actually, I would like to turn it a little more verbose if possible.

Any ideas on how to fix this?

I'm using sendmail+tls+sasl (cyrus-sasl2 & saslauthd).


----------

